# Constant Whining from a normally super-easy baby



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

My DS is almost 7 months. He has been a really happy baby (if you ignore our struggles over naps and bedtime, which are now mostly resolved) up until this past weekend. All of a sudden he is only happy for about 20 minutes (I timed it!) after waking and about 5-10 minutes after nursing. He did just get his 2 top teeth, but he didn't have any problems with the bottom 2. I tried Ibuprofen and it didn't make a difference. He hasn't pooped in 5 days, but I normally wouldn't be concerned by that.

He whines constantly unless something interesting is going on. If I pick him up, he's happy for a little bit, and then starts whining again. Going for a walk works for about 20 minutes. Going to the mall to watch the kids works for about 20 minutes. A new toy works for about 5 minutes.

He's 30 weeks old (32 adjusted) and I had to turn in my Wonder Weeks, my local library doesn't have it. Is he maybe going into a "stormy" phase? He barely registered any grumpiness in the past leaps.

He's working on sitting unassisted, and looks like he's trying to crawl/get up on hands knees, but is nowhere near close. He rolls to get where he wants to go. But when he's whining, he just lays there and whines, looking at whatever he wants. (Which usually doesn't make him happy when he gets it.)

I'm losing my mind from the constant whining. I cannot make him happy. It's exhausting.

Any been there done thats? Advice??


----------



## Sfcmama (Aug 29, 2010)

Btdt!!! I don't have the wonder weeks handy but I know you can sign up for a newsletter on their websites that sends alerts and info.

DD was also fussier between the time when she learned to sit and when she became mobile...

This could be a total shot in the dark but have you starting menstruating again yet? It took me a few months to realize that DD became unusually cranky/dissatisfied when I was PMSing.

Good luck. I'm sure its just a passive phase!


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

DD (7.5 months) has been really whiny lately, too. For her, I think she's suddenly at the point where there's a difference between want and need. The whine seems to be her new expression for "want." Most of the whining is because she's in that phase where she can ALMOST crawl and ALMOST stand on her own, but ultimately ends up needing help doing both, so she's always whining for help. She whines when she's tired but can't sleep, too (which is a LOT). I know how you feel - it drives me nuts. I still find her crying cute, but that whine....argh. Oh - here she goes now!


----------



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. Today was much better, but bedtime was a disaster. And I totally agree. The crying, ok, the whining? Argh!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

My copy of The Wonder Weeks shows a leap around 26 weeks and another around 37 weeks, so it seems like he is between leaps. I would chalk it up to another kind of milestone, personally. Maybe the sitting one or maybe the crawling one. Or, another possibility would be naps rearrangement; Cecilia's going through that one right now and they are almost the same age (she was born April 6).


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

my 8 month old is usually pretty cheerful. But then there are those days (like today!) where he whines frequently. And I usually think it is because of a physical discomfort- like a stomach ache. That is just how I see it- it is hard to actually know- though often times it is correlated to his lack of pooping and resolves when he poops.


----------



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cecilia's Mama*
> 
> My copy of The Wonder Weeks shows a leap around 26 weeks and another around 37 weeks, so it seems like he is between leaps. I would chalk it up to another kind of milestone, personally. Maybe the sitting one or maybe the crawling one. Or, another possibility would be naps rearrangement; Cecilia's going through that one right now and they are almost the same age (she was born April 6).


Can you check on when the stormy period starts for the 37 week leap? There is a calendar in the book somewhere... I tried to order the new WW, but my order got cancelled. Argh, Barnes and Noble!


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like 33.5 to 37.5 weeks.


----------



## sageowl (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds totally normal to me. Before my babe could sit up well and crawl, he went through an irritable phase and was totally unable to entertain himself. I just attributed it to frustration from wanting to do those things but being unable to.

I dealt with it mainly by changing the scenery as much as possible--took the babe on tons of walks, he rode along on every conceivable errand, we went to the park almost ever day just to watch people, etc. Sometimes we went on three walks a day just so I didn't have to listen to the whining (hey I got lots of exercise!). Eventually he got to the point where he could get around better and suddenly could entertain himself for up to 30 minutes at a time! Fabulous!

Hang in there, this too, shall pass.


----------



## triony (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cecilia's Mama*
> 
> Looks like 33.5 to 37.5 weeks.


Thank you!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sageowl*
> 
> Sounds totally normal to me. Before my babe could sit up well and crawl, he went through an irritable phase and was totally unable to entertain himself. I just attributed it to frustration from wanting to do those things but being unable to.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is exactly what I was hoping to hear


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

My baby just turned 9 months and the whining is a constant around here too. Drives me up the WALL. I seriously cannot handle it. I think it probably has to do with mobility, since she is also working on crawling too, and right now is doing an entertaining but very inefficient army crawl that I think just tires her out and frustrates her.

I am trying to remember to keep myself relaxed and well-rested so I can be a good mommy the rest of the time. I'm also spending a LOT of time with our playgroup. haha, I think we are all going through this phase, because we used to just meet once a week, but now nearly every other day someone is calling us up to see if we're free to hang out. The babies are remarkably less whiny when around each other.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *triony*
> If I pick him up, he's happy for a little bit, and then starts whining again. Going for a walk works for about 20 minutes. Going to the mall to watch the kids works for about 20 minutes. A new toy works for about 5 minutes.


Can you wear him in a sling or carrier? Sometimes they are interested in just seeing the normal activities from your eye/hand level as you putter around the house. My son was captivated by every little thing, washing my hands, brushing my teeth. It was all new to him so he took it all in and watched everything with great interest at that age.


----------

